# Buying Tadpoles



## KarryWeaver (Aug 20, 2017)

This weekend we got to go to American Frog Day in Atlanta. It was awesome. The vendors were all so friendly. I saw so many frogs in real life that until Saturday I had only gotten to see photos of. It was so overwhelming. I really didn't want to go home. I really could have spent the whole weekend there.

There was a vendor selling tadpoles. There was so, so many tadpoles. I was really, really wanting to buy a family of Matecho Tinc tadpoles. I just wasn't brave enough. I raise my own tadpoles all the time. That wasn't the part that scared me. 

Has anyone had any experience buying tadpoles? It would be a great way to save a little money. 

I did come home with a trio of Oophaga Pumilio Salt Creeks. They are gorgeous....and Holy Moses, so tiny. I just can't get over how bold they are though. Every time I look into their viv they are right there. They are even easier to find than my grown tincs. lol


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

I just bought 6 at our reptile show here in Denver over the weekend. I've done it before in the past, too. It all depends on the tadpole. Sometimes they make it, sometimes they don't. It's a gamble that can pay off. I've bought a majority of tads from dart frog connection. What did you end up up paying for the salt creeks? I have a trio and debating on selling them, I just dont know for how much.


----------



## KarryWeaver (Aug 20, 2017)

Dartfrog Connection was who was selling the tads. I wish now I had gotten them. 

We gave $250 for the three. He was asking $90 for each of them.


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

Very nice. D.f.c had a booth here in Denver too. He had other people running it for him. That's where I got my tads from. I like the way he stores the tads. I really think the larger the space they have, the better they are. No research behind that, just my own experience. If you ever get tads from him, listen to his advice on water changes. That's where most tads die when people get them from him. And I only use the food he sells for all my tads.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Do your research in regards to Dart Frog Connection. That includes knowing who the owner is - and researching him.

s


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Isn’t the dude who is “questionable” and the owner two different people?


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

Nope. Same guy.


----------



## Tomheaser (Aug 28, 2018)

I bought 8 or so from dfc also and so far no issues and a couple are almost out of the water


----------



## KarryWeaver (Aug 20, 2017)

Scott said:


> Do your research in regards to Dart Frog Connection. That includes knowing who the owner is - and researching him.
> 
> s


I've been trying to research but really haven't found a whole lot of information.  Is Taron the questionable guy that you're talking of? 

It looks like the owner is now a Daniel Tsai....but Taron is still listed as an employee. 

Can you share some of the drama? 

I saw a thread here that accused them of flipping frogs. Are there other concerns?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

KarryWeaver said:


> I've been trying to research but really haven't found a whole lot of information.  Is Taron the questionable guy that you're talking of?
> 
> It looks like the owner is now a Daniel Tsai....but Taron is still listed as an employee.
> 
> ...


I believe it is not permitted to engage in vendor feedback in a general forum here, so I won't. If you do a web search for "(person's name) + (business name)" you will get at least a hundred pages of discussion both here and on the BOI. There's enough there to make a judgment about whether you want to give your support to people who are respected in the hobby for their positive influence on it, or you prioritize price and ease of acquisition.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

This is very old information.

Daniel Tsai is long gone.

Follow Socratic Monologue's advice.

s


KarryWeaver said:


> ... It looks like the owner is now a Daniel Tsai....but Taron is still listed as an employee.


----------

